# Alberta Airshow 2008



## Globesmasher (24 Jun 2008)

For those who live out west:

The Alberta Airshow
Lethbridge, Alberta

July 26 - 27, 2008.

http://www.albertaairshow.com/index.asp


----------



## SeaKingTacco (25 Jun 2008)

Globesmasher-

See you there!  We will try to tone down the CT-142 Static display a bit, so as to not overshadow your C-17 flying display debut... ;D

SKT


----------



## MJP (25 Jun 2008)

I'll be there with the boys as we relocate our butts to Winnipeg.  Sounds like it will be quite the show.


----------

